# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Can I use Application.lock to wrap DB operations?

## jming

Hi, I use ASP & MS Access. I want to implement a "Block on Select" scenario, which means only one user at a time can read some data from a table or a recordset. Other users have to wait until the first user is done.

Can I do it like this:

Application.lock
DB operations here
Application.unlock

Will this guarantee the exclusive reading of the recordset?

Thanks
jming

----------


## Frank

that should work. unusual but it'll server the purpose. you just have to inform the user in line to wait their turn.

FK

----------


## jming

Hi, Frank

Then, What is the usual method? Thanks.

----------


## Frank

the unusual part is to searialize user DB access. you must have a good reason for that. Normally, when a record is written to it is already locked.

FK

----------

